
Ask HN: Do you have a public metrics screen and how did you build it? - baxter001
Our nascent sales team have responded pretty well to having their numbers up on a big public https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;evolvedlight&#x2F;pydashie overview next to their main huddle area.<p>Having hacked it together out of the first thing I found in a lazy evening I can&#x27;t help but think there must be more exciting options.<p>Does anyone here use similar &#x27;big boards&#x27; and more importantly are there any other solutions you like? (back-end agnostic preferred)
======
iDemonix
We use Grafana on top of Graphite for everything. It's great as it has plenty
for tech types but is easy enough for management to use effectively.

------
yolesaber
We had unpaid interns manually running SQL queries during their lunch break
against our transactions table and then lighting one of two beacons based on
the data we get back: the purple flame (if we have a revenue increase) or the
red (meaning our dark lord Zy'kul has finally awoken)

------
tedmiston
We've put one together very quickly using the data visualization widgets from
Keen ([https://keen.io](https://keen.io)).

Another option is the awesome Static Board app made by Panic
([http://panic.com/statusboard/](http://panic.com/statusboard/)). Note that
you'll need an iPad to project it.

------
mtmail
My last company used [https://www.geckoboard.com/learn/dashboard-
examples/](https://www.geckoboard.com/learn/dashboard-examples/) on a large
screen TV

